# Rice Wont Expand



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe everybody knew this already, but I had to actually find out for myself... 

I was curious about the logic/myth behind rice expanding in an animals stomachs and went on a little search for the truth. I came up with this article (which is very interesting, though specifically about chickens, and other birds):

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Do_chickens_explode_when_you_feed_them_uncooked_rice

I then looked up the body temperature of chickens and compared to the body temperature of rats (Chickens: 41.8*C, Rats: 38-39*C), which means that if the chicken's body doesn't get warm enough to be a concern for expanding rice, then neither will a rats. 

However! If anyone has any personal experiences with your rats and uncooked rice gone awry, please share them! I don't want to only feed cooked rice because of a myth, but I don't want to feed them any uncooked rice if there is in fact truth behind uncooked rice expansion in stomachs.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I wouldn't risk it, but with ferret digboxes you use long grain rice incase they eat it.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I would say it doesn't kill them. . .my aunt was feeding her rat uncooked rice and she seemed fine. 

and i don't understand about the long rice mentioned above. . .the rats wouldn't just eat the long rice too?


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

I've also discovered my girls' love of the potted plant and the joys of digging in it too x.x I have to find a higher up place for the plant where they can't reach it, else they'll get fertilizer all over them and maybe in their mouths x.x


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Uncooked rice is not going to hurt your rats.


----------

